# unique and never before done 3rd brake mod



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

This is the rough draft the insert it just paper this time.
*3rd brake light housing*








*paper template*








*template over brake light with no lense*








*template with lense and housing*










The white that you see will be clear and black is black. I have modeled this after what my father did on his car he has a diy on another forum. You can do the same this too.

http://www.rx8club.com/showthread.php?t=21092&highlight=3rd+brake+light+mask


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

That's lookin Pretty Sweet. I thought about doing a "200sx" one but i have the led strip so..l.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

kevtra97 said:


> This is the rough draft the insert it just paper this time.
> .............
> 
> The white that you see will be clear and black is black. I have modeled this after what my father did on his car he has a diy on another forum. You can do the same this too.
> .............


Nice but not so unique 

here is a link to the "X-Trail" section:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=94045 

scroll down to see some pics


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, but this is a insert not a sticker you will not be able to tell its there as easily as that. Also on the rx-8 forum theres a guy that does the sam things as my dad but he uses a vinyl it works but you have to be right up on it to read it. The insert my father makes is visible from a long distance. i may produce them and sell them for a small price of $1.50 + shipping and handling. But i dont know my dad makes something called side strakes and has orders backed up for almost a year and i dont want to be in that situation.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Not to burst your bubble or anything, but I did that in the first few months of owning my Sentra. 

Amazing what can be done with a stencil, window tint, and a hobby knife. 


Good luck though. :thumbup:


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks sweet. Only makes me wonder if thats sorta illegal? But even if it is, I bet a cop wouldn't give a damn even if it was. Unless he was an anal retentive "i'm short my monthly ticket number" cop. hehe. 

Nice.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

never done before???


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

POWNED!

LED > other bulbs.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

ya, i did that about a year or two ago on my sentra, i capri sun pouches to block the light. GHETTO


----------

